# modifier pointeur souris



## barto42 (8 Mai 2009)

Bonjour
Je recherche un petit logiciel gratuit ou peu cher pour modifier le pointeur de la souris
Alors autre chose que Mighty mouse car il ne marche pas sous OS 10.5
Si quelqu un a une idee je suis preneur
merci


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mai 2009)

bonjour
tu es dans la bonne section 
i faut faire une recherche ( avancée) car évoquée de temps à autre, et plusieurs sont indiqués régulierement*

et certainement d'autres sections  dans les logitheques divers  car certains de ces mini utilitaires peuvent etre dans des fils sur applications ou utilitaires

--
* dont un ( le nom m'échappe) qui a une option marrante  qui  une trainée d'étoiles dès que le pointeur bouge
c'est entre glamrock, ambiance barbie socquettes roses  et bling bling!


----------



## barto42 (12 Mai 2009)

salut
merci pour ta reponse mais malgre mes recherches je tombe toujours sur les memes reponses qui mene a mighty mouse
c est desolant
@+


----------



## two (13 Mai 2009)

et dans tes recherches tu n'es ni tombé sur startrail ni sur icursor, ni sur pinpoint?
Surprenant j'ai fait une recherche sur le forum (même pas une recherche avancée) en me basant sur deux mots utilisés par pascalformac ... trainée et pointeur.


Pour le reste je ne connais aucun de ces logiciels... donc mes conseils s'arrêtent là...


----------

